# Howdy!!



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Beautiful horses!

Uh, oh a Texas A&M fan, I might as well hide while I still can :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
I love your HORSE!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Amy! 
Aw, your horses are gorgeous!
Have fun posting.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares! They are all beautiful!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome! Great photos and I love the name Sterling! You and I have a lot in common - ex-barrel racer, lots of animals and stay at home mom.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome frome Alabama, your horses are beautiful!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Amy! Your horses ae verry pretty. I just love their colour! I also love your Avatar!

Welcome to the HF! 
Have fun and enjoy posting!


----------



## harlee (Jul 20, 2008)

hey equine_woman i just joined today but welcome anyway. im pretty sure ive seen you and pictures of your horses on horse.com forum. however it wont let me go there for some reason..


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!!! 

And Harlee you aren't the only one! No one can get on at horse.com. But this place has been very welcoming!! I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Good to see you here!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Glad to see you made it here too!


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi, Equine_Woman! Glad to see you here! Hope you left the glitter behind.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

i have a rescue trakehner that ive had nearly a year too  hes german though

this is him now


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

JackieB said:


> Hi, Equine_Woman! Glad to see you here! Hope you left the glitter behind.


I swear my gelding STILL has glitter on his nose over a week later!!!lol. But he stepped on the bottle and it exploded so I'm completely out of glitter!!!! So yes, glitter is far behind!!! Lol


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> hiya
> welcome to the forum
> 
> i have a rescue trakehner that ive had nearly a year too  hes german though
> ...


He's gorgeous!!!


----------

